# V6 Timing Belt Interval...How Many Years?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

So, was just curious what the interval is for changing a 3.3 timing belt. I know the mileage check is 105k, but what about years?

In other words, 105k or ____ years...whichever comes first.

I'm looking at a 2001 with 85k miles. So, in theory the belt has lots of miles left on it, but in reality 13 years is a long time for the rubber to break down in the belt.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I dug a little deeper on Google. I think I may have found the answer.

105 000 miles or 8 years.

That sound about right to anyone?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That sounds about right. If you drive 13,000 MI per year, it comes out to 105,000 MI in 8 years. Even though the FSM does not state an interval replacement in years, it's a good idea to replace a timing belt if the vehicle has sat for over 8 years without being run.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Rogoman, thanks for the reply.

This motor hasn't been sitting. It's been driven on a regular basis. So, do you feel whether or not the vehicle has been sitting affects the service life of the belt?

In other words, if the vehicle has been driven regularly, the only thing that matters is the mileage; not the passage of time.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nissan figures that the average vehicle owner puts on an average of 10,000 - 15,000 MI per year, so that's OK for mileage interval belt change. However if the vehicle is driven only, let's say around 5,000 MI per year, that's 21 years between belt changes. Way too long; so change the belt at least every 8 years to be on the safe side.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

That makes sense. Rubber deteriorates over time.

And given this is an interference engine...

Thanks, man!

Grug


----------



## ft92103 (May 29, 2014)

I am way way overdue for a timing belt change. Like about 4 years and 35k miles overdue.
I just bought a timing belt kit on Ebay for $125. Timing belt, tensioner, water pump, gasket. It was a genuine Nissan parts kit.
Does anybody know how many hours this job is at a shop? And what would be a fair price to pay someone to do this job? (Not taking it to a dealer!)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't push any timing belt longer than 6-years. It's better to be safe than sorry! As far as price estimates on the job, try this site:

Auto Repair Estimates - Get Honest Car Repair Costs


----------



## ft92103 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for that web site! It estimates I should pay $250-320 for a timing belt change.


----------



## cargal (Apr 14, 2016)

shop just told me 2 days My bill will be $800.00


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

cargal said:


> shop just told me 2 days My bill will be $800.00


I don't have a Flat Rate Manual but I'd think the shop will have this done in two hours.

It will take me the whole morning for my Subaru belt change unless I get in trouble. This time I will check ahead of time if I have the right size sockets before I loosen even one bolt.
$800 a morning = $400K per year.

How much for a course at a community college so you can do this, and many simpler jobs, yourself?


----------



## cargal (Apr 14, 2016)

No, no interest in learning how to do this ;-) The parts alone will be around $400 - 2 drive belts, timing belt, possible a new cover and a new water pump and some mounts. All of that checked out with what I have seen online. It may not be 2 full days of labor - but they said they would need to keep it for 2 days.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Even if you've already pulled the trigger on this job, with your specific tasklist & make & model & year you can maybe get other bids on the phone within a few minutes. 
Don't give them your VIN, though. Your list is specific enough.

The really educational part of this exercise is that, in those few times you can actually get through you'll be talked down to, and scolded, in the efforts to evade your request.

Remind them that this is not personal, it's just business.:laugh:


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

> Even if you've already pulled the trigger on this job, with your specific tasklist & make & model & year you can maybe get other bids on the phone within a few minutes.


That's good advice. Even check with different Nissan Dealer's, cause they don't all charge the same. Each Dealership is an Independent Franchise, or at least that is what Nissan Consumer Relation's told me.

When I had to have work done that I didn't want to do,, I called Several Dealer's,, and got several different price's.

HTH & Good Luck


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

cargal said:


> No, no interest in learning how to do this ;-) The parts alone will be around $400 - 2 drive belts, timing belt, possible a new cover and a new water pump and some mounts. All of that checked out with what I have seen online. It may not be 2 full days of labor - but they said they would need to keep it for 2 days.


Well, motor mounts are a whole separate job and not something normally done with a timing belt, so that would jack-up the price of a normal timing belt job significantly. I don't know why they would need to replace the timing cover, though? I usually replace the front cam seals and front crank seal, water pump, thermostat and drive belts when I replace the timing belt. The dealers I used to work for about a decade ago used to charge six hours of labor to do all of that. I don't remember the time for the motor mounts, but I would guess about 2-3 hours for the pair.


----------

